# Tips for an aspiring new kid?



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

The letter of recommendations are good. Honestly as a woman you more then likely wont have a problem getting in. In my local women are almost guaranteed a spot.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> The letter of recommendations are good. Honestly as a woman you more then likely wont have a problem getting in. In my local women are almost guaranteed a spot.


Sometimes ahead of more qualified individuals which seems to ferment angst. But no different that letting family in.


----------



## RedSpark (Mar 23, 2012)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> The letter of recommendations are good. Honestly as a woman you more then likely wont have a problem getting in. In my local women are almost guaranteed a spot.


A friend of mine whose already in the union said the same of our local - but I honestly don't want it to be just based on that. Even if that's the basis of their decision (since there's nothing I can really do about that) I'd like to genuinely stand out as a great candidate so that I know I earned the spot. 



brian john said:


> Sometimes ahead of more qualified individuals which seems to ferment angst. But no different that letting family in.



That's really what I would like the avoid...I don't want any of the journeyman or other apprentices to look at it as though I only got the spot because of my gender. According to my friend he says there's not many women in the apprenticeship here because most just don't try to get in...if I'm going to be one of very few females id like to not be grouped in with those who just got in because their female. I'd like to be actually accepted in as a good candidate-- I thought getting exp in a shop would help with that but I already explained how that turned out


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We are not implying that you need some type of advantage but might be suggesting that you are applying along with a field guys that are a mix of everything from very motivated people to those that applied on a whim.
You will need to work twice as hard as any of the guys. This it the only reason you would be placed ahead of any of them.

Also, like the male applicants, your physical appearance might be an issue. You should be more like 5'6" and 125 lbs at a minimum. If you are 5'4" and weigh in at 100# or so, I might be a tough sell. Future problems could a rise if all of the heavy work was passed along to the bigger guys and you always ended up on trim work.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

jrannis said:


> We are not implying that you need some type of advantage but might be suggesting that you are applying along with a field guys that are a mix of everything from very motivated people to those that applied on a whim.
> You will need to work twice as hard as any of the guys. This it the only reason you would be placed ahead of any of them.
> 
> Also, like the male applicants, your physical appearance might be an issue. You should be more like 5'6" and 125 lbs at a minimum. If you are 5'4" and weigh in at 100# or so, I might be a tough sell. Future problems could a rise if all of the heavy work was passed along to the bigger guys and you always ended up on trim work.


Ditto. Most guys have no problem with a woman working along side them as long as they can perform the same work in the same amount of time (goes for guys as well). The resentment begins when you have to do all the harder aspects of the job for them; ie: drilling through block on a 8' ladder with a large hammer drill, simple task of bending EMT not to mention bending up to 1" rigid with a manual bender, mounting a panel by yourself, etc. We have had a woman with us for a long time (owner loves her), and all she does is the trim work.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

But smaller frame men, women and wise electricians look into an aspect of the field where they can specialize, utilizing their natural talents over muscles.

It will be how you handle the apprenticeship and how you are known among your fellow workers. Do you hide when heavy lifting is required.

Last women often say they want to be treated like a fellow worker, an equal. Then the first thing they want are changes to accommodate them. Jokes cut out, calendars gone sensitivity training is implemented. You want to be equal, be equal, do not expect change, work in the system.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

Although...I guess it all depends on the "individual" :thumbsup:


----------



## RedSpark (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I definitely appreciate the honesty you guys are giving me - I am a bit small; 5' exactly at 130 but I can do heavy lifting. I did set construction for 5 years with my theatre department and never hid for the heavy work of putting up the set frames or moving pieces. And I did roadie work for 6 years moving and lifting speakers that weighed up to 200lbs and pushing and building risers. Not to mention working with the cables for that and setting up the snake cable that by itself weighs about 20-30lbs. I am small, but I can work hard and I enjoy doing it. 

And Brian - I am in agreement with you on most of my gender being pretty much full of bs when it comes to the equality thing. I've yet to meet more than 3 other women who actually mean it when they say they want to be treated equal. I have certainly had enough guy friends, most of them union guys too, so I'm totally comfortable with their kind of jokes. Even I would be annoyed if those things had to change the atmosphere at a job site just cause I was there.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Boomer said:


> Although...I guess it all depends on the "individual" :thumbsup:


Thanks you just created a new mental fantasy for me.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I've only worked with 2 female electricians over the last 30 yrs, but both were excellent sparkys. In general, women are known to have better hand/eye dexteriety (sp?) and more attention to detail. If you can keep up with the heavy lifting for the next 4 yrs, as others indicated, your chances at a good career are good. otherwise, air force.


----------



## RedSpark (Mar 23, 2012)

wildleg said:


> I've only worked with 2 female electricians over the last 30 yrs, but both were excellent sparkys. In general, women are known to have better hand/eye dexteriety (sp?) and more attention to detail. If you can keep up with the heavy lifting for the next 4 yrs, as others indicated, your chances at a good career are good. otherwise, air force.


You know your actually the 5th person to tell me to go into the air force; but I dont have 20/20


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RedSpark said:


> Well I definitely appreciate the honesty you guys are giving me - I am a bit small; 5' exactly at 130 but I can do heavy lifting. I did set construction for 5 years with my theatre department and never hid for the heavy work of putting up the set frames or moving pieces. *And I did roadie work for 6 years moving and lifting speakers that weighed up to 200lbs and pushing and building risers. Not to mention working with the cables for that and setting up the snake cable that by itself weighs about 20-30lbs. I am small, but I can work hard and I enjoy doing it. *
> 
> .


You worked as a roadie, I doubt there is little that will be said on a construction site that could upset you.:thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

do they still require 20/20 even for non-pilots ?


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

brian john said:


> You worked ass a roadie, I doubt there is little that will be said on a construction site that could upset you.:thumbsup:


ummmm.....freudian slip??


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

RedSpark said:


> I everyone - I've been reading through a lot of the threads and you guys always seem to have great advice! I've already noted the suggestions on what to wear to the interview, what to study for the test, and downloaded some of the study guides that you guys have posted. I know there's a lot of threads of aspiring apprentices looking for tips but I felt my situation called for a new one. I'm a 21 (turning 22) year old woman looking to join into the union and learn the trade. I haven't officially worked in the trade before, and so the only experience I really have is the electronics courses I took in high school. I've been trying to get a job helping out at shops near me to get more experience but a lot of the places in my town only give such jobs to their sons really. I have a previous employer who will be giving me a letter of recommendation but it's from working at a hotel. And I've been talking with my electronics teacher from high school about receiving a letter from him as well. The date to turn in applications is April 9 so I'm really just looking for any tips or recommendations for how to make myself stand out a little better. I REALLY want this and I KNOW that this is a career I could love and really be good at.


what local would you try to get into if you went union? Its pretty rough getting in right now, non-union I'm almost positive you could get in to.


----------



## RedSpark (Mar 23, 2012)

wildleg said:


> do they still require 20/20 even for non-pilots ?


That was my understanding but I could be wrong - I haven't recently checked their requirements.


----------



## RedSpark (Mar 23, 2012)

running dummy said:


> what local would you try to get into if you went union? Its pretty rough getting in right now, non-union I'm almost positive you could get in to.


Local 176 - there isn't a lot of non union availability around here. Pretty much everyone around here is in some union trade.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in local 150, not terribly far from Joliet. Everyone is slow around here. By all means go for it but I'm pretty confident that a large market share is held by non union. Something to think about if you don't get in right away.


----------



## RedSpark (Mar 23, 2012)

I definitely will think about it - personally I would prefer to go union but of course it does matter where the work is at.


----------

